# Texas Tortoises



## ATXTortoises (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi folks,

I just joined after constantly reading threads from Google searches. Great forum.

I'm the proud owner of a 10 y/o Geochelone pardalis and a ~10y/o Geochelone carbonaria. I'm in Austin and have worked both at a small pet store and vet hospital here. Recently I've gotten the urge to get into Gopherus berlandieri with the idea of actually helping do some good. I would like any advice on what I could do, legally to obtain one or a CB pair or assist with rescues etc. I realize they are protected. Does the TXPW encourage citizens to get involved with this species?

Many thanks,

Patrick


----------



## tortadise (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome patrick. Texas parks and wildlife is the people to go through. The permit is to obtain one that cannot be placed back in the wild or is a rescue animal from construction site or was injured. The game warden will inspect your property upon permit application review. Im not sure if your going to find a captive pair. Usually you get what you find at shelters. Good luck they are awesome tortoises.


----------



## ATXTortoises (Jul 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Welcome patrick. Texas parks and wildlife is the people to go through. The permit is to obtain one that cannot be placed back in the wild or is a rescue animal from construction site or was injured. The game warden will inspect your property upon permit application review. Im not sure if your going to find a captive pair. Usually you get what you find at shelters. Good luck they are awesome tortoises.



Thanks for the advice. I never know how enthusiastic a gov agency is about Joe citizen getting involved in species protection etc. I'll soon find out. There are many beautiful tortoises out there, but I'm fascinated by our native one.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh yeah they are awesome. I have had many of them. But had to downscale my number of animals, (which is slowly pfff more like rapidly climbing back in numbers). They are awesome.


----------

